# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام دعوة : للأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء في المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

## EZEL

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *  بداية أود أن أحييكم جميعا على المجهود المميز الذي تسعونه في المنتدى الكريم , أود أن أتوجه لكم بالدعوة للدخول الى الموقع التالي الذي موضوع له وصلة في المنتدى لاستماع القران الكريم , ولا سيما أننا في ايام مباركة في شهر رمضان الكريم , شهر الرحمة والغفران , ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا واياكم لمرضاته ,  هذا الشهر الفضيل الذي اسطفاه الله سبحانه وتعالى على باقي الأشهر ونزل فيه القران المبارك , وفي ليلالي القدر المباركة ..
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
أو مباشرة من الموقع التالي :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب ) 
فاستغلوا أيها الأخوة هذه الفرصة , ولنتذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى ولنستمع الى كتابه العزيز  , ونحن في النت لنكسب الحسنات وننال رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى . 
أسأل الله أن يمنّ علينا وعليكم بالصحة والعافية ويحقق كل شخص منا أمنياته ,  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك  اخي الكريم

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

موضوعك أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## EZEL

> شكرا لك  اخي الكريم

 أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم , نورت الصفحة ,

----------


## EZEL

> بارك الله فيك

 الله يحفظك أخي الكريم ..تحياتي لك

----------


## EZEL

> موضوعك أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك

  شكرا حبيبي انت الرائع ,تحياتي الك

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## EZEL

> *بارك الله فيك*

 شكرا الله يخليك

----------

